# FS: Flowerhorn, 10'' with big hump, and other fish



## [email protected]@ (Apr 22, 2010)

Complex renovation coming unexpectedly. My playful flowerhorn has to go. Other livestocks have to go, too.
Tanks will be emptied and stored upstairs for few months till the reno finished.

10'' flowerhorn for sale:

Sporty shaped big hump, rare; 
Powerful body with wraped tail/fins, well-proportioned over all; 
Playful and hand feed; 
Eating pellets, shrimp, beef heart, very healthy. 
$190



















Other pics for the flowerhorn, please see link below:
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/member-photo-gallery-17/snapshots-my-flowerhorn-5302/

Other fish for sale:

Austrailian Rainbow, group of 7, 3 male, 4 female, 2.5-3''. They could be another master group in your planted tank. $50
They swim very fast and my pics for them could not do any justice, so, please see pic in the link from the internet: Melanotaenia fluviatilis; Australian Rainbowfish
Add 2 shots of the rainbows:

















Red Swordtails, 3 male, 1 female, 
All for $5

3 Young Flowerhorns, 2.5-3'', $5 each.

If like to have more pics for fish listed above, please PM for pics.

Pick up only.


----------



## rsxed (Apr 21, 2010)

beautiful tank with beautiful fish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

a good deal too!! too bad we both can't keep fish now jim T_T


----------



## [email protected]@ (Apr 22, 2010)

rsxed said:


> beautiful tank with beautiful fish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> a good deal too!! too bad we both can't keep fish now jim T_T


Thanks Edward!
The corner stones in the tank are gifts from you, appreciated.
I feel sad for both of us are not able to keep fish now.
I have to let the sporty shape head FH goes. I have babied him and have equiped for him everything I can think of.
My fish room wall needs to be replaced, and anything in the room have to be evacuated. (sigh)


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

nice flowerhorn, big hump..good deal!
i dont have space ,otherwise i will take him breeding!


----------



## [email protected]@ (Apr 22, 2010)

pisces said:


> nice flowerhorn, big hump..good deal!
> i dont have space ,otherwise i will take him breeding!


Thanks Ivan,
After few months when I have room to restart my tanks, I would pick up some young golden flowerhorns from you, if still available then.


----------



## [email protected]@ (Apr 22, 2010)

bump to the top, all fish need to go......


----------



## [email protected]@ (Apr 22, 2010)

Planted tank masters, please come and take my angels. Golden head marbles, beautiful!
Or, you like to have a breeding pair of angels, now, take 6 of them, you will have at least
one breeding pair in few months, guaranteed.

(angelfish all gone)


----------



## vivienne (Oct 12, 2010)

Hey,
I'll take 12 angelfish. Could you give me a deal?
Where are you?


----------



## [email protected]@ (Apr 22, 2010)

vivienne said:


> Hey,
> I'll take 12 angelfish. Could you give me a deal?
> Where are you?


12 angelfish, $20 for you. I am close to Guildford.
PM for rough time to come, please. I will give you my address.


----------



## [email protected]@ (Apr 22, 2010)

Rest of the Angelfish and young flowerhorns on hold.


----------



## [email protected]@ (Apr 22, 2010)

bump, the flowerhorn is still available.


----------



## [email protected]@ (Apr 22, 2010)

All angelfish and group of smaller flowerhorns gone.
3 flowerhorns, 2-3'' still available, they have humps.
The big flowerhorn is still available. 
If interested, throw me a daring offer.


----------



## [email protected]@ (Apr 22, 2010)

bump!

10'' flowerhorn still available: 

Sporty shaped big hump, rare; 
Powerful body with wraped tail/fins, well-proportioned over all; 
Playful and hand feed; 
Eating pellets, shrimp, beef heart, very healthy. 

Australian rainbow fish are available too, group of 7, 2.5 - 3''. 
Haven't seen them in LPS for quite awhile. Most of times, when available, $20 each at size of 1.5''. ( if the price in LPS for Australian rainbow fish is not the case, correct me, please )

Take offers. If interested, PM me, please.


----------



## [email protected]@ (Apr 22, 2010)

bump!
have decided to keep the big flowerhorn, contacting my friend for petfish-sitting for the flowerhorn.

3 young flowerhorns spoken for

7 australian rainbow fish still available, group price drop to $40, comes with 2 free dwarf rainbow fish, as shown in previous page pic.


----------



## davec (Sep 23, 2010)

picked up 3 young flower horn from [email protected]@ .... nice and what a deal ... the guy is very accommodating ... tnx


----------

